# Tionesta Dams froze



## mtnman (Dec 12, 2007)

Tionesta Dam is getting ready for ice fishing season,but not ready yet. the ice is only about 1'thick but with the cold spell getting ready to slam us it wont be long before the ice is safe. heres a few pics.


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2007)

man oh man that looks like deer country!


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

wow looks sweet


----------



## SMDave (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome looking land! I wanna see some pics of that backyard


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 13, 2007)

nnnnnice pppics, bbbbut tttooo ccccold fffor mmme! :shock:


----------



## mtnman (Dec 14, 2007)

its never to cold! i love it. i cant stand the heat, i moved to florida in 1988 and 2 weeks after i got there i moved back. those pictures were taking about 1/2 mile down the road from my house so that sorta is my back yard.


----------

